# Trenbolone acetate dosage?



## GeorgeHugs (Dec 21, 2011)

is 480mg a week ok or its way too much?
with 600mg testosterone cyp


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 21, 2011)

Post your stats and cycle experience please.


----------



## SloppyJ (Dec 21, 2011)

That's a weird dose. Can't figure out how you would measure that out consistently. But if it's your first time, start at 50mg ED and incerease from there. You'll know when you don't want to go any higher.


----------



## antonoverlord (Dec 21, 2011)

i like 75mg ed its my sweet spot and do i love tren, dont listen to heavy he knows very little lmao jk bro


----------



## spartan1 (Dec 21, 2011)

My comfort range is between 300 to 400 per wk.


----------



## aminoman74 (Dec 21, 2011)

Im on 500 mgs a week now.


----------



## VictorZ06 (Dec 21, 2011)

100mg ed works wonders for me!!!





/V


----------



## SloppyJ (Dec 21, 2011)

75 ED was my sweet spot but I woulda shit my britches if I started out that high.


----------



## Pahlevan (Dec 21, 2011)

I second that 75 mg Ed is great with the same amount of prop of course.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2011)

I ran it 76mg EOD and made the best gains in my life. Stacked it with 500mg test EW and 50mg Anadrol ED.


480mg a week is way too much unless you are  pro size.


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 22, 2011)

75 Ed was about right. Start at 50 Ed to acclimatize ...


----------



## unclem (Dec 22, 2011)

i do 1,050mg week.


----------



## murf23 (Dec 22, 2011)

unclem said:


> i do 1,050mg week.




Lmfao .....Thats cause your a crazy mother fuking animal Bro 
1000 mgs of tren  ! I love you bro your a sick fuck just like me .But I wouldnt even do that


----------



## spartan1 (Dec 23, 2011)

Wow there are some people on this post that are taking crazy amounts of Tren... Damn I am currently taking Tren Hex only 300mg-- 150 every 4th day and know how I feel but just reading the amounts mentioned above makes my hands start shaking and my back soaked with sweat..LOL


----------



## USMC (Dec 23, 2011)

How do you get 480 a week?

If this is your first time on tren I'd say stick with the above, start with 50mg ED, or 100 EOD and check the sides and if you ca handle it, than go up from there.

Personally my experience with tren I ran the E version and started out with 200mg a week and ramped up to 400. Switching to A for my next cycle as I'm impatient and don't like waiting. lol.


----------



## GeorgeHugs (Dec 24, 2011)

5.8 height,210lbs, cca 11% BF


----------



## vandamme77 (Dec 24, 2011)

*new cycle...feedback appreciated*

Taking 1cc of T400, 1cc of Enanthate (250mgs), and 1cc of Deca Durabolin (300mgs)...twice a week (every 3 days), is this overkill??? Need to pack on 30 lbs in as little as 6 weeks....doesn't have to be 100% lean


----------



## dav1dg90 (Dec 24, 2011)

1cc ED for me fellas. I love me some Tren at 700mgs a week and Test at 300mgs a week, no sides besides alittle sweating and some insomnia. Throw an oral in and tweak it around and you have one BADASS cycle coming you way LOL!!


----------



## unclem (Dec 24, 2011)

murf23 said:


> Lmfao .....Thats cause your a crazy mother fuking animal Bro
> 1000 mgs of tren  ! I love you bro your a sick fuck just like me .But I wouldnt even do that


 
 i only do that though , and a oral low dose when i go that high. and i have my potassium levels checked weekly.


----------



## Macc76 (Dec 24, 2011)

unclem said:


> i only do that though , and a oral low dose when i go that high. and i have my potassium levels checked weekly.



how does tren affect your potassium levels at 1000mg/wk? I've been told by a couple of other people they get high potassium levels specifically from tren, but it's rarely talked about.


----------

